# building pc for gaming....thought required



## mac555 (May 26, 2010)

i am buying the following parts....so guidance required
budget->48,000(excluding monitor and graphics card)

proc- amd x6 1055t
mobo- gigabyte 890gpa ud3h
ram- gkill 4gb
hdd- seagate 1tb
cabby- cm690
psu- corsair 650
mouse and keyboard- ?
ups- ?
dvd drive- ?

pc will be used for gaming....will purchase stuff from delhi(nehru place)...


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 26, 2010)

Amd Phenom x6 1055t------->10.5k
Mobo Msi 890fx 11k
ram g skill 2x2 gb 1333mhz 6.3k
seagate 1 tb 4.5k
cabby cm690 4.5k
corsair 650tx 6.4k
mouse and keyboard  logitech wireless 1.4k
ups 50va apc 2.3k
dvd drive sony dl dvd rw 1.2k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 26, 2010)

i suggest the following-
but make sure you buy or have a graphic card.

Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
Transcend 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.8k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4.2k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse Combo @ 0.8k

total = 45.1k


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 26, 2010)

gigabyte board will be too costly leave it 
msi is more vfm 
biostar 890fx will come for 7.5k but i am not sure of it quality


----------



## mavihs (May 26, 2010)

Can you fill the below questionnaire so i can suggest you a good config!   


> 1. What is your MAX budget?
> 2. Are you open to alternate  ideas/products giving similar better   performance but offering more VFM/  sellers? If not- why?
> 3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note:  If you are planning to   say multimedia, you will have to be more specific  as all types of   systems are capable of doing that)
> 4. Planning to  overclock?
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 26, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> gigabyte board will be too costly leave it
> msi is more vfm
> biostar 890fx will come for 7.5k but i am not sure of it quality



i think i7 is better for gaming


----------



## mavihs (May 26, 2010)

> NZXT M59 @ 3.8k


NZXT isn't available in Delhi! 

@OP
which GPU will you be adding, as the SMPS will depend on that!


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i suggest the following-
> but make sure you buy or have a graphic card.
> 
> Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
> ...



really great config. just change ram to a better one & the HDD to WD Black. done.


----------



## mavihs (May 26, 2010)

> Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
> MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
> Transcend 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.8k


i7 has tri-channel not dual channel!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 26, 2010)

changing ram and hdd -

Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit @ 6.6k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 5.3k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse Combo @ 0.8k

total = 47k


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 26, 2010)

for ram get gskill 3x 2gb tri channel kit  1333mhz or
                          3 x 1gb tri channel kit  1333mhz


tri channel is supported by core i 7 9xx and it will be faster than dual channel

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------

and get 2 x 500gb hdd 
I always prefer 2 x 500gb hdd because even if one fails you are left with your imp data saved and your rig working

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

nzxt may be available with smc international 
when i bought my rig from him on 18 may he told me that he is getting few nzxt cabby within two weeks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 26, 2010)

3x2 gb tri channel is costly

i found this on itwares -
G.SKILL 3GB (3 x 1GB) DDR3 1333 Triple Channel Kit Model F3-10666CL9T-3GBNQ @ 4.7k


----------



## mac555 (May 26, 2010)

i would be getting ati 5770 or ati 5850(if funds available).....and isnt i7 way at dead end as  sandy bridge coming in 2011...and am3 way more future proof...And i will overclock too as i have sunbeamtech core contact freezer 120....


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 26, 2010)

if overclocking and want to be future proof then go with amd blindly.
these were only the reason i got an amd phenom x6 1055t .


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

mac555 said:


> i would be getting ati 5770 or ati 5850(if funds available).....and isnt i7 way at dead end as  sandy bridge coming in 2011...and am3 way more future proof...And i will overclock too as i have sunbeamtech core contact freezer 120....



Sandy Bridges will only revolutionize i3 & i5. it'll bring graphics turbo. not much for i7 or say nothing for i7 to be precise.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 26, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> if overclocking and want to be future proof then go with amd blindly.
> these were only the reason i got an amd phenom x6 1055t .



intel will not wipe out core i7 when sandy bridge comes.
i7 will overclock beyond 4ghz mark easily


----------



## mac555 (May 26, 2010)

mavihs said:


> Can you fill the below questionnaire so i can suggest you a good config!



1. What is your MAX budget? ->48000
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? ->yes
3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that) ->gaming,coding and some video editing and stuff
4. Planning to overclock? ->yes
5. Which OS are you planning to use? ->windows and ubuntu
6. How much hard drive space is needed? ->500gb-1tb
7. What resolution will the screen run at? ->1920*1080
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest) ->5
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? ->by me 
10. When are you planning to buy the system?->in a week or so
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations? ->yes
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? ->monitor and graphics
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states? ->delhi,will purchase from delhi only...


----------



## mavihs (May 26, 2010)

> for ram get gskill 3x 2gb tri channel kit  1333mhz or
> 3 x 1gb tri channel kit  1333mhz


thats going to go way out of his budget with good RAM!



> tri channel is supported by core i 7 9xx and it will be faster than dual channel


i7 9xx doesn't support dual channel! 




> nzxt may be available with smc international


nope! they only deal in CM!


> when i bought my rig from him on 18 may he told me that he is getting few nzxt cabby within two weeks


& who was this person? i've personally talked to the head of SMC & they will never get NZXT cabbies!



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> changing ram and hdd -
> 
> Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
> MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
> ...


 don't you get it, dual channel doesn't work in i7 9xx! 



> isnt i7 way at dead end as  sandy bridge coming in 2011





Sam.Shab said:


> Sandy Bridges will only revolutionize i3 & i5. it'll bring graphics turbo. not much for i7 or say nothing for i7 to be precise.


the socket change for i7 is going to take place in end 2011 or starting  2012


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

mavihs said:


> i7 9xx doesn't support dual channel!



WHAT? who told so? it do support Dual Channel. Single Channel. Triple Channel. just the performance will be different. if you don't believe me, look out here:will dual channel ram work triple



> Dual-stick DDR3 kits work just fine. 1366 motherboards can handle single, dual and triple channel memory configurations.
> 
> You will have to check your manual to see which specific slots it requires, but it'll work.





mavihs said:


> the socket change for i7 is going to take place in end 2011 or starting  2012



most probably will be based on Intel X68 chipset.


----------



## asingh (May 26, 2010)

*@Mavihs:*
i7 architecture does support dual channel. If multiple of 2x DIMMs are loaded it moves to dual channel, and if 3x DIMMs aer loaded it adjusts to tri-channel. Its is how the memory controller sees the whole chunk on memory modules docked. *Here* is a review with analysis of dual vs tri channel.


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2010)

by 2012, i3 & i5 will have a shift to 22nm & Ivy Bridge & i7 from Nahalem to haswell.


----------



## mavihs (May 26, 2010)

> WHAT? who told so?





> it do support Dual Channel. Single Channel. Triple Channel. just the performance will be different. if you don't believe me, look out here:will dual channel ram work triple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx for the info guys! 

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

Amd P2 x6 1055T - 10.5k
Asus M4A87TD/USB3 - 6.2K
RAM GSkill 2GB x2 DDR3 1600MHz Ripjaws - 7.5K
WD 1TB Black - 5.2K
CM 690 - 4.3K
CM GX 650W - 5.7K
Mouse: Logitech  MX518 - 1.4K
Keyboard: Microsoft Comfort Curve - 1K
UPS: APC 600VA (should be around 2.8K but not sure)
HP 24x DVD WR - 1.5K


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 26, 2010)

mavihs said:


> thats going to go way out of his budget with good RAM!
> 
> i7 9xx doesn't support dual channel!
> 
> ...





the person  there was Mr. Gurmeet (think so)
He told me he is getting around 12-15 nzxt cabby model he doesn't know and cost was around 2.4k so i thought they must be overpriced gamma only.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 26, 2010)

but he doesn't stock nzxt(anything except coolermaster)....

i called him yesterday to inquire about the price of kingston 2 gb ddr3 1333mhz(2.7k), cm hyper 212 (2.1k) and asked for some other stuff 2 as usual(nzxt m59, hd 5670, phenom II*6 1055t)....

he said he doesnt keep any cabby's except cooler master but if someone wanted nzxt m59 badly, he could try an arrange one for around 4k....


----------



## asingh (May 26, 2010)

^^
WHY..the heck are you guys paying premium for products available online..? Yes, SMC does not host anything else but CM cabinets.


----------



## rkneo11 (May 26, 2010)

go for a core i7 or atleast a corei5 over AMD...


----------



## mavihs (May 27, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> the person  there was Mr. Gurmeet (think so)
> He told me he is getting around 12-15 nzxt cabby model he doesn't know and cost was around 2.4k so i thought they must be overpriced gamma only.


when did he tell you this?



asigh said:


> ^^
> WHY..the heck are you guys paying premium for products available online..? Yes, SMC does not host anything else but CM cabinets.


it'll cost the same, even if you order online as the shipping costs a lot!


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 27, 2010)

Yesterday i went to smc and enquired for the AMD rig+ NZXT GAMMA cabby , they told me, they ordered 50 NZXT cabby and it will cost around 2.6k and will be come in 1-3rd of june .


----------



## rahul.007 (May 27, 2010)

2.6k for gamma!!!! never man.... ye to mujhe batae hue price se bhee jyada hai....


----------



## asingh (May 27, 2010)

mavihs said:


> it'll cost the same, even if you order online as the shipping costs a lot!



No it does not. You need to ask the online shop, at times they offer good shipping methods at cheaper prices (which are not on their portal). Last year I ordered a CPU,2 GPUS, RAM, PSU, *CM690*, Motherboard, CM 120mm FANS all from Lynx. There were two large boxes. One for the components and one was the original CM690 box. Guess how much I paid for freight/courier till my doorstep. Rs. 450. 

Heck even so suppose you pay a bit extra for the shipping, since cabinets are heavy. See the positive side -- do not need to go to the vendors shop, you get what you want sitting at your home in a cool a/c room. People may argue that they want to see the tangible product, but if one has researched enough online, it is easy to make out the product. Seeing the product physically will hardly tell you features.


----------



## mavihs (May 27, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> Yesterday i went to smc and enquired for the AMD rig+ NZXT GAMMA cabby , they told me, they ordered 50 NZXT cabby and it will cost around 2.6k and will be come in 1-3rd of june .


Confirmed, they are getting it!  



> Last year I ordered a CPU,2 GPUS, RAM, PSU, *CM690*, Motherboard, CM 120mm FANS all from Lynx. There were two large boxes. One for the components and one was the original CM690 box. Guess how much I paid for freight/courier till my doorstep. Rs. 450.


why didn't you buy the CM690 from Delhi only, the main suppliers who supply all over india is SMC only!


> People may argue that they want to see the tangible product, but if one has researched enough online, it is easy to make out the product. Seeing the product physically will hardly tell you features.


i would disagree on this. its better to go as you can test the H/W there & then only & see if its working fine, also incase of displays you can check if there ae any dead pixels or anything!


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2010)

mavihs said:


> Confirmed, they are getting it!



get it shipped from prime & save money + time. also some petrol.[/QUOTE]


----------



## asingh (May 27, 2010)

mavihs said:


> why didn't you buy the CM690 from Delhi only, the main suppliers who supply all over india is SMC only!


Not really. My CM690 came directly from CM to Lynx and then to me. Cause I did not want to take the pain to drive to NP, find parking, and myself carry a 10-12 kg chassis, to my car, and up to my 2nd floor flat. On a click of a button I got all I wanted inside my house, delivered.



mavihs said:


> i would disagree on this. its better to go as you can test the H/W there & then only & see if its working fine, also incase of displays you can check if there ae any dead pixels or anything!


I doubt vendors will let you test the display. Heck I even got my DELL 24" online. 3 days flat. How will you test a fresh system (if purchased), including the HDD. Imagine waiting there, while they assemble it (which I would not trust), and then installing an OS. Please. What if you buy just a VGA, will they let you test it. NO. Or RAM sticks. So sitting at home is better, then going out in 45C.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 27, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> 2.6k for gamma!!!! never man.... ye to mujhe batae hue price se bhee jyada hai....


i nw it is overprice , he told me the price msi 5670- 6400, cosair vx 450-3900, 1055t -10,500.all are overpriced so i am gonna skip my purchase for next month.but buy cabby in next week . Agar 2400 ki dega toh ...


----------



## giprabu (May 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Sandy Bridges will only revolutionize i3 & i5. it'll bring graphics turbo. not much for i7 or say nothing for i7 to be precise.



can u tel wat the sandy bridge is  ???


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

next gen of Intel processors with integrated graphics in a monolithic core. in i3 & i5, both core & graphics are separate cores. in sandy bridges, 1 core will act as processor core as well as graphics core. good news, it'll b faster than current AMD graphics. bad news: new motherboard will be needed & AMD already ready with a sweet answer, LLANO. its same as Sandy Bridges but with better DX11 graphics.


----------



## giprabu (May 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> next gen of Intel processors with integrated graphics in a monolithic core. in i3 & i5, both core & graphics are separate cores. in sandy bridges, 1 core will act as processor core as well as graphics core. good news, it'll b faster than current AMD graphics. bad news: new motherboard will be needed & AMD already ready with a sweet answer, LLANO. its same as Sandy Bridges but with better DX11 graphics.



is core i5-750 is of that type of processor ??
i heard it has the integrated graphics controller on the chip along with the four cores...


----------



## vickybat (May 28, 2010)

@ giprabu

No buddy the i5 750 has no graphics controller but an on die pci-express contoller to communicate with the gpu.

@ Sam.Shab
Its too early to comment on performance now.Comparing sandybridge & llano people would be more interested towards the computational prowess of the new microarchitectures rather than performance of the measly integrated on -die graphics controller.
Only time will tell.


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

giprabu said:


> is core i5-750 is of that type of processor ??
> i heard it has the integrated graphics controller on the chip along with the four cores...



vickybat already gave the answer.



vickybat said:


> @ giprabu
> 
> No buddy the i5 750 has no graphics controller but an on die pci-express contoller to communicate with the gpu.
> 
> ...



well its true. its too early to comment. but from all hints surfacing, this can be derived:

Sandy Bridges: new socket. Graphics turbo. HT. better computing power than AMD's Llano. & yes costly.

Llano: AM3. Turbo Core. better graphics power than Intel Sandy bridges. & yes cheap. also 4cores + graphics in single package.


----------



## mac555 (May 28, 2010)

i will not change my proc,motherboard combo for at least 4 years...i know its too much so taking that in considerartion ,what will be mix of future proofness and performance....and i7 setup increased the total cost too and have to sacrifice on quality ram,cabby,etc and i7 930 is expensive then 1055t...but if i7 setup is worth it i can take it....me totally confused....


----------



## asingh (May 28, 2010)

If you want the most extended future proof in terms of constant performance, nothing beats the i7 setup.


----------



## mac555 (May 28, 2010)

but if i go with i7 setup i will pair it with 5770 but if i go with amd setup than i will save some and put amd setup with 5850....and can i overclock i7 920 with value rams like transcend ones...


----------



## ajai5777 (May 28, 2010)

X6 1055 performs very close to i7 930 @ price difference of 4.3k


----------



## mac555 (May 28, 2010)

^but i have seen some benchmarks where the difference between i7 and 1055t is of about 10fps....


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2010)

asigh said:


> If you want the most extended future proof in terms of constant performance, nothing beats the i7 setup.



+1. 



mac555 said:


> but if i go with i7 setup i will pair it with 5770 but if i go with amd setup than i will save some and put amd setup with 5850....and can i overclock i7 920 with value rams like transcend ones...



i7 OC will need a OEM HSF. it heats up. AMD OC can be done in stock cooler. they are better.



ajai5777 said:


> X6 1055 performs very close to i7 930 @ price difference of 4.3k



only once OC'd.



mac555 said:


> ^but i have seen some benchmarks where the difference between i7 and 1055t is of about 10fps....



will you use premium ram kits? HD5870? or maybe GTX470-480? if no, stay rest assured. you'll get good FPS. not a killer difference in FPS.


----------



## asingh (May 28, 2010)

mac555 said:


> but if i go with i7 setup i will pair it with 5770 but if i go with amd setup than i will save some and put amd setup with 5850....and can i overclock i7 920 with value rams like transcend ones...



Well you have spelt it out yourself. You will have to choose the balance. You can OC the i7 920 just that the FSB will go up, and the FSB : DRAM ratio will have to be kept low, since value RAM cannot run at high speeds, that is about it, but yes you can. If going for OC model, you would need a good HSF, since those multi - cores will heat up fast. No matter what chip you get AMD/Intel if going for OC, OEM HSF is required, else you will hit instability really quick due to over heat. Though honestly AMD+5850 is not bad. It is a good value for money. Though if you go for i7+5770, down the line you can easily swap GPUs...!


----------



## sartam (May 29, 2010)

X6 1055 should be compared with i5 750 and not with i7 930. Even here, i5 can easily beat 1055 at stock speeds in Gaming. Only in multi-threaded applications will you find X6 1055 beating i5 750 but by a very thin margin.
Hence if the focus is on Gaming machine, and not encoding using Handbrake, video editing, etc, then i5 will always be the best bet.

If you want a VFM Gaming m/c might as well consider a i5 750 + HD5850 where u can pair it up with a MSI board and cut cost instead of going for i7 + HD5770 combi.
Cheers


----------



## mac555 (May 30, 2010)

along with gaming i will also do video editing and coding and other stuff....but gaming will be like on weekends only due to college work....so what do u think will 1055t hold against i7 setup....and are 4cores with 8 threads better than 6 cores....and games like Battlefield Bad Company 2 utilise 6 cores..whats the take on that...
comparison between 1055t and i7 980x
*www.guru3d.com/article/phenom-ii-x6-1055t-1090t-review/18


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

mac555 said:


> along with gaming i will also do video editing and coding and other stuff....but gaming will be like on weekends only due to college work....so what do u think will 1055t hold against i7 setup....and are 4cores with 8 threads better than 6 cores....and games like Battlefield Bad Company 2 utilise 6 cores..whats the take on that...
> comparison between 1055t and i7 980x
> *www.guru3d.com/article/phenom-ii-x6-1055t-1090t-review/18



mentioned this in another thread:

*i5:* good gaming at stock speed. NO OC potential using stock cooler. you'll only overheat your processor.
*i7:* nothing beats it in gaming. *SIMPLY THE BEST.*
*X4 965:* better than i5 in gaming. due to high clock speed. also got some OC potential maybe 300Mhz more.
*X4 955:* same as above. just OC potential is 500-600Mhz. but i5 beats it @ stock speed.
*X6 1055T:* bad at gaming at stock speed. even Core Turbo of little help. runs very very cool. high OC potential. however once OC'd, other than i7, nothing comes in its path. 

NOTE: gaming performance only. in encoding & all, the scenario will be different. in encoding more cores or threads is the winner. a 4Ghz X4 can be slower than a i7 @ 3Ghz.


----------



## vickybat (May 30, 2010)

Ya on stock cooler the i5 750 can't be o'ced much and will result in heating the processor.But once you o'c it using third party hsf upto lets say 3.5ghz or beyond, it becomes a different beast and starts performing like an i7.

I think in this scenario an o'ced x6 1055t cannot match the o'ced i5 750 because it shares the same phenomenal nehalem architecure as its big brother i.e the i7.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Ya on stock cooler the i5 750 can't be o'ced much and will result in heating the processor.But once you o'c it using third party hsf upto lets say 3.5ghz or beyond, it becomes a different beast and starts performing like an i7.
> 
> I think in this scenario an o'ced x6 1055t cannot match the o'ced i5 750 because it shares the same phenomenal nehalem architecure as its big brother i.e the i7.



thats true. i5 OC = i7 (approx).
               X6 1055T (stock cooler) = i5 (approx)
               X6 1055t OC < i5 OC.

only bad thing about i5 are. socket will change next year & stock HSF unsuitable for OC. also no IGP of any kind (i5 750). anyone ready to accept these conditions can tame a beast


----------



## vickybat (May 30, 2010)

Well said buddy. I have the beast but its not unleashed due to my board choice and lack of a good hsf.

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

Err guys some new proccy's have emerged from intel.The i7 875k and i5 655k. The k signifies of an unlocked multiplier and toms hardware have managed to oc these chips @ 4.8ghz on air. Refer this link.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Well said buddy. I have the beast but its not unleashed due to my board choice and lack of a good hsf.



but why did you settled for Intel Original board? was it case of availability or pricing? (Intel boards priced similar to Gigabyte or Asus or Biostar boards)



vickybat said:


> Err guys some new proccy's have emerged from intel.The i7 875k and i5 655k. The k signifies of an unlocked multiplier and toms hardware have managed to oc these chips @ 4.8ghz on air. Refer this link.



same proccy. just unlocked multiplier + higher pricetag. nothing like some extra OC'ble processor. better stick to locked processor. & save some money.


----------



## mavihs (May 31, 2010)

> same proccy. just unlocked multiplier + higher pricetag. nothing like some extra OC'ble processor. better stick to locked processor. & save some money.


875k is actually cheaper than the 870! though they don't have much headroom for OC! the unlocked multiplier is for OEMs so they can *Overclock* it!

Edited: was a typo(was writing something else somewhere & wrote some of it here  )!


----------



## vickybat (May 31, 2010)

Why would oem's underclock the proccy?The unlocked multiplier is purely meant for o'cing freaks to unleash maximum power of their proccys.

The i7's always had headroom for overclocking which has gone even better with the launch of k christened processors.


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2010)

Its easier to OC with unlocked Mx. That is about it. The speed goes up, without increasing the front size bus speed. Good for the RAM too.


----------



## mavihs (May 31, 2010)

*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/18978/35/

*www.anandtech.com/show/3742/intels-core-i5655k-core-i7875k-overclocked-and-analysed-/9


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 2, 2010)

mavihs said:


> Confirmed, they are getting it!


day beford yesterday i went again to smc nd asked abt the availity of NZXT GAMMA they told me it will be available in next 10 day (there was some payment issue )hope it be available in next 10-15 days.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 2, 2010)

Prakash29617 said:


> day beford yesterday i went again to smc nd asked abt the availity of NZXT GAMMA they told me it will be available in next 10 day (there was some payment issue )hope it be available in next 10-15 days.


i doubt it! there is a chance that they might not get it.


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2010)

NP is a big bunch of BS'ers..to be honest.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 2, 2010)

asigh said:


> NP is a big bunch of BS'ers..to be honest.


why????????


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

asigh said:


> NP is a big bunch of BS'ers..to be honest.



at least they got the honor of being called BS'ers.


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2010)

mavihs said:


> why????????



You ever shopped there, for high end parts, or stuff difficult to find. Like PEG connectors, TIM, HSF..?

Did they give you sound advice, or treat you like an average middle class Indian citizen..?


----------

